# Favorite Horror Movie Psycho



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The list is practically endless. If I had to choose one, it would have to be Jason Voorhees. :voorhees:

Voorhees is very creative when it comes to killing. While his weapon of choice is the machete, he has been known to use anything at his disposal, be it a weed-eater, barb wire, broken bottle or even his bare hands. Yes, he may be a mindless-Zombie bent on a trail of maximum carnage and before that a over-grown simpleton, but you have to give credit where credit is due. When it comes to wholesale murder, very few have the knack for it like Crystal Lakes own Jason Voorhees does. :voorhees:


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Probably Pinhead for many many reasons... I love his killing style. ^^ Ok I am psyco myself when it comes to people dying. I like pain and torture and never a quik death.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I go with Freddy. You can't get more imaginative than him.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Norman Bates, the ultimate Psycho.

They're probably watching me. Well, let them. Let them see what kind of a person I am. I'm not even going to swat that fly. I hope they are watching...they'll see. They'll see and they'll know, and they'll say, "Why, she wouldn't even harm a fly..."


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm gonna go with one of the newest of horror movie psychos and say Otis from House of 1000 Corpses...still my alltime favorite movie.
2nd best...the killer from Broken Lizard's Club Dread!!!


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Matthew Lilliard and Skeet Ulrich in Scream.
Bruiser
Jack Nicholson in The Shining
The Tall Man
Mike Myers
The killer in Black Christmas


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Resurrection time again. Get to listing guys.

I posted this thread before *Satan's Little Helper *came out, else, The Satan Man surely would have made the cut. Ha ha! Get it? "Made the cut!" Funny.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Leatherface is one of my all-time faves. Yeah he's mortal - so what. He'll carve the living hell out of anything with that chainsaw of his and then hang them on a meathook. How awesome is /that/?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Gotta go with the guy tattooed on my arm:
JASON VOORHEES!:voorhees: :voorhees: :voorhees: :voorhees:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm going with Ash, just because he's the hero does not rule him out as psycho. he wears a chainsaw on the nub of his self amputated hand for pete's sake and literaly killed his alter ego.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hib's right. And once Ash really got into the killings, he really got into them. By the time all that went down, he was almost assuredly insane. From a certain point on (depending on which films you are talking about) he was covered in blood and slime, and always with that maniacal gleam in his eye. Good choice. :xbones:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Everyone always thinks of Jason but I think his ole momma Mrs. Voorhees could be added to the list of psychos.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

I'm thinking Patrick Bateman from *American Psycho!* What's not to love he gets pissed off over business cards, gets a bunch of babes, listens to Phil Collins and let us not forget he killed Jared Leto.


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

My favorite so far is "The New Jan Brady"


Just kidding. I go with Jason Voorhees because I've seen the Friday the 13th movies the most times.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I'd have to agree with Patrick Bateman from American Psycho or Norman Bates.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

My favorite would have to be Michael Myers. I've always picked the Halloween films over Friday The 13th.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Sin, Hilb I don't want to start a argument... but I don't know if I would call Ash a 'pshyco'. In the first movie he didn't want to kill anyone and couldn't bring himself to chop up his girlfriends remains (Something a horror movie 'psycho' could really get into.) In the second one he did go off his rocker for awhile, I won't argue with that but he never really enjoyed the killing, if he did I'm sure Bobby Joe, Annie, Ed and Jake would never have made it past the next ten minets. And as for Army of Darkness... He was just over the top cheese butch. Besides everyone he killed was already dead.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I dont think Ash was a pyscho either, I dont think he ever wanted to kill. But in the sequels, im not too sure. So he kind of was a psycho, lol.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I've gotta stick with my guy Michael. Let's also not forget Damien, although his father was a big part of that. 

You've gotta watch out for the silent ones.


----------

